# Our boy Hammer



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

This is Hammer... he is allmost 6 months old... and the most amazing dog we ever had... his friends are 3 Yorkies and a Min Pin....


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

He's a nice looking little pup. I like his crop in the smaller pic too.


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you... he looks so nice with his cropped ears....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

omg i love every pic....that lil tough guy pup and now so cute angel eyes. hahaha they are awesome arent they. heres my 6 month old samson










oops idk how to re size pic... seems a bit large.....sorry.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes handsome.. welcome to GP


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What a cutie!Thanks for sharing him with us


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum , cute pup


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

Samson is gorgeous.... Love our dogs... best choice in pet ever!!


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you everyone... more pics will definately follow!


----------

